# Is construction dead?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

My coworker at the city says carpentry work is dead, and that I should stay employed with the city. Is this true?


----------



## colevalleytim (Mar 1, 2008)

Not in the SF Bay area. It's regional


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

There's plenty of work for carpenters in some parts of the country, but it's always going to be unstable, cyclical work. I remember some of the posts leading up to your getting that city job; maybe your coworker isn't as much thinking about the job market, but about what's right for you personally. If you have a decent job, and it seems to be permanent, why not stay with it?


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

It seems to be stable, but the pay is low I only make $10.60 and hour.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

If you're good, you can make 3 times that here quite easily. More than that if you can run your own job and more than that if you work for yourself. Depends what kind of person you are. Like the stability and relatively laid back nature of city work? Or do you prefer to make more if you work more/harder?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

CJ--have you read the thread about the shortage of labor in the construction field?

Every contractor I have spoken to lately is over worked and short of help.

You need to get some experience to be of value to an employer---
If your area is like most , someone will hire you as a laborer or helper--

When you are to valuable to be sweeping and toting wood--you will become the cut guy--when you master that--you will move on to more difficult (and fun) tasks--

everybody starts at the bottom in this business--how fast you rise is up to you.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CJ, I'm not trying to be a prick....

But what actual on the job pounding nails experience do you have?

Any production work?

Forming?

Ever roll trusses? Hang fascia & barges?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Most I know, on here and in the real world are so busy they can't take time to spit.

Have you gone out looking? Tried a temp service.

If you are planning on making a career of working for the city, it will take time to get to where you make good money. Years. However, in the end you should have retirement, medical etc.

You need to figure out what you want to do. Do it now while living at home and not having all the responsibilities you will later.

Ask me how I know.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Dead as a doornail.

First time in recorded history.

You picked a bummer of an era to enter the trades.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

No nail pounding job expect the little bit I learn at trade school, it takes 10 years to make top dollar on my current job. You get a 30 cent raise every year, so you will be making about $15 to $18 and hour. 
I got this truck here the link http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/got-me-new-used-truck-226633/


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CJ, here's the reality.

I gather you are rather proud of your trade school certificate. However, in the real world it does not mean squat.

If you get a job with a GC you will be a grunt/laborer.

Packing lumber, digging ditches, sweeping floors, stripping forms etc.

As you get caught up you will get to pound some nails occasionally.

Have you ever been by a job site and just watched what & how guys do things?

Best place for you to start is with a small GC who self performs a lot of work. Or get on a real framing crew & cut your teeth.

Pretty tough for you to expect to get a Carpenter job with no experience.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I was not told that a trade school certificate= squat. Maybe I should burn it up.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

CJ21 said:


> I was not told that a trade school certificate= squat. Maybe I should burn it up.


You're right. It is worth something. It shows that you have the ability to learn. Just like any other degree. 

What it doesn't give you, is experience. Which you can, unfortunately, only get by doing. 

You can become a carpenter, and maybe even a pretty good one at that. But you'll only become a carpenter by carpenting, not raking leaves for the city.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Dude, unreal that you need to work for 10 years just to top out at $18/hour. I know every area is different, but where I am, you can get $18/hour in construction with like 1 year experience and your own hand tools. A city job should pay waaaay more than that, plus benefits. 

It seems to me like you have a strong desire to learn, which in my experience, is very rare in this industry. Most just looking to collect a check. If you had a good job with the city paying good money with benefits, I'd tell you stay where you are but damn $10.60/hour? The fast food workers make 33% more than that here. You've got the luxury of living with mom and dad right now, maybe going out and getting with a contractor is the right thing. Only way to find out if you've got a future or not. 

Good luck


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Going to hang around with the city until I pay my truck off.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

This is not meant to be critical, just honest observation. Here's what I've gathered from your posts over the past few years.

1. You seem to have genuine interest in carpentry. Given that your posts on the subject date back multiple years, it may be even be something you're genuinely passionate about. This is a good thing.

2. You have done little to nothing in to pursue this interest over the past few years. As a result, you're basically no better off then you were a few years ago. This is not so good.

3. You have a tendency to buy very expensive stuff that is well above what you need and can afford. I'm referring to bags by Oxy and McRose, and a truck that is well above your means. None of this does anything bring you closer to your goal of becoming a carpenter.

I'm not sure if your job with the city is still cutting grass, but if so, that's not going to get you anywhere in the long run. People have suggested you should get a job with a small crew or GC long ago, yet you haven't taken the advice and are now back working a (likely) dead-end gig with the city.

To answer your question, construction is not dead. If you put in the work to become a capable, professional tradesperson, the opportunity will be there for you to find. The question for you is are you willing to put in the work and effort to get there. Working as a grass cutter isn't going to do it for you. Neither are expensive tool belts or trucks.

I think you need to decide if this trade is something you're serious about. And if it is, you need to start doing the things that will get you there. That means starting at the bottom and working your way to the top.

This may not be for you, and that's fine. Good luck with whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

I like what was just said. If you really want to get the experience, start somewhere and learn all that you can. I started when I was Amish in Smyrna, Maine, in a busy shed & cabin shop - never mind all of the building that we did as a church. I started cutting truss parts, then building ramps and doors. Then i worked with different people until they thought that I could do one by myself. I was pretty much building small houses, all the time, up to 12'x32'. After years of doing that, I joined a Mennonite church in western Maine and worked with a contractor in the church doing residential work - did all kinds of stuff, along with a few houses, from the bottom up. Even with that, I needed to prove what I could do, before I moved on to bigger things. Now I am on my own and I will always be learning new things.

So, after all of my many words, what I am trying to say is find somewhere to start and get to work. Do what you are told, learn all that you can, apply it and do a good job. Then I think your other chances will come. Stick with it!!


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

IMO a certificate is useless without any physical skill to back it up. When combined with actual skill in your preferred trade, it will set you apart from someone without it.
I've met lots of ticketed journey carps, that could be outworked by my 4 year old. And lots of guys who will dazzle you with their skills, and will never get a ticket. 
Education is extremely important, but it isn't everything.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

CJ21 said:


> I was not told that a trade school certificate= squat. Maybe I should burn it up.


It means nothing to me when I hire someone. 

Let me ask you a question. 
The answer can shape the rest of your life.

WHAT DO YOU WANT TO DO WITH YOUR LIFE? 

For years you have been saying you want to be a carpenter. What Have you done to make it happen? 

You won't get there by osmosis or mowing grass.


City hours are slack. You should be stopping by construction sites before or after work and asking for a labor job. 

Reality is that's where you gotta start. 

You tried it your way for years. Try taking our advise for a month and see where you are. 

You don't have to quit the city job yet. Lots of tradesmen work weekends or late hours.

You can do it man. You just have to do it. 

https://youtu.be/ZXsQAXx_ao0


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> No nail pounding job expect the little bit I learn at trade school, it takes 10 years to make top dollar on my current job. You get a 30 cent raise every year, so you will be making about $15 to $18 and hour.
> I got this truck here the link http://www.contractortalk.com/f41/got-me-new-used-truck-226633/


So in ten years, after inflation, youre making less than you are now?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> So in ten years, after inflation, youre making less than you are now?


yes . You wanna know why?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

gbruzze1 said:


> Dude, unreal that you need to work for 10 years just to top out at $18/hour. I know every area is different, but where I am, you can get $18/hour in construction with like 1 year experience and your own hand tools. A city job should pay waaaay more than that, plus benefits.
> 
> It seems to me like you have a strong desire to learn, which in my experience, is very rare in this industry. Most just looking to collect a check. If you had a good job with the city paying good money with benefits, I'd tell you stay where you are but damn $10.60/hour? The fast food workers make 33% more than that here. You've got the luxury of living with mom and dad right now, maybe going out and getting with a contractor is the right thing. Only way to find out if you've got a future or not.
> 
> Good luck


About the same pay as here for city, county work. Office starts a little higher. The longevity of the employees at my hometown says it pays enough to be enticing with the benefits. Which is why i dont get why everyone says they want a state or city job on here. Only fed jobs pay well here, at all. 

But, we arent in debt like the eastern states. By your repsonse, id say you were from the north east? Mas, NY, NJ, Con?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

thehockeydman said:


> 3. You have a tendency to buy very expensive stuff that is well above what you need and can afford. I'm referring to bags by Oxy and McRose, and a truck that is well above your means. None of this does anything bring you closer to your goal of becoming a carpenter



I think this is the biggest problem right now for you. 

I didn't buy Oxy's till I had been in the trades for like 5 years. 
Your truck is over twice what I spent on my truck that pulls my trailer everyday. 
That's just my perspective on what I've read. 

( For context I'm 26)



builddaley.com


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Jaws,

Yep, from and work in NY (lower, just north of the city), but live in Connecticut now. 
Most city jobs are paying at least 60k plus benefits


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree with Griz and some others, CJ. You need to toss the degree in a box for a while and grab a shovel to gain some experience if you want to be a carpenter.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

gbruzze1 said:


> Jaws,
> 
> Yep, from and work in NY (lower, just north of the city), but live in Connecticut now.
> Most city jobs are paying at least 60k plus benefits


So how does that make sense? Pay 60k for someone to cut grass and fill pot holes?


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Find someone willing to hire you as a laborer and learn everything you can from them. Ask questions about why they do things, where they get supplies, etc. In a couple years you'll be amazed by how much you know and how much left there is to learn.
Get that first job and things will fall in place from there, provided you try.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

gbruzze1 said:


> Jaws,
> 
> Yep, from and work in NY (lower, just north of the city), but live in Connecticut now.
> Most city jobs are paying at least 60k plus benefits


Gb you from Westchester?


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

thehockeydman said:


> This is not meant to be critical, just honest observation. Here's what I've gathered from your posts over the past few years.
> 
> 1. You seem to have genuine interest in carpentry. Given that your posts on the subject date back multiple years, it may be even be something you're genuinely passionate about. This is a good thing.
> 
> ...


I understand my way is not working, I am not mad at you guys for being hard on me. I am just mad at myself for not listening to you guys.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

NYgutterguy said:


> Gb you from Westchester?



Yes, new Rochelle. You're Orange County right?


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

gbruzze1 said:


> Yes, new Rochelle. You're Orange County right?


I park my trucks in Rockland 10 min over TZ bridge right of Thruway.
I work in Westchester quite a bit.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Jaws said:


> So how does that make sense? Pay 60k for someone to cut grass and fill pot holes?



I just did a quick search for recent job postings...

A cleaner, with no cleaning experience and grade school education, starts at 16.74/hr.

Code enforcement officer, starts at 57,595, tops at 74,076. That's without any promotions. 

A laborer starts at 36,745 and tops out at 46,570 after 4 years. 

So maybe 60k was a reach, didn't realize cj was cutting grass and filling potholes.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

NYgutterguy said:


> I park my trucks in Rockland 10 min over TZ bridge right of Thruway.
> 
> I work in Westchester quite a bit.



You do just gutters? What about siding and roofing? Ever make it down to lower westchester (new Rochelle)?


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

gbruzze1 said:


> You do just gutters? What about siding and roofing? Ever make it down to lower westchester (new Rochelle)?


Most just gutters and soffit work. Yes im down there often. Did a few jobs in new roc, mamaroneck, Rye, and go all the way up to Yorktown


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

CJ21 said:


> I understand my way is not working, I am not mad at you guys for being hard on me. I am just mad at myself for not listening to you guys.


No sense getting mad at yourself. Can't do anything to change the past. Really the only thing that matters is what you do now to make sure you're not still in the same spot three years from now. 

Do something this week to move yourself closer to your carpentry goal. Better yet, do it tomorrow. I'm not saying hand in your papers for the city job right away, but at the very least make a list of good contractors in your area and start contacting them.

If you're serious about carpentry, you should aim to be out of the city job, at most, two months from now. But think it through. If you quit now after just a few months, good chance they won't want to hire you back again should things not work out.

Good luck, and I hope things go well for you.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

gbruzze1 said:


> I just did a quick search for recent job postings...
> 
> A cleaner, with no cleaning experience and grade school education, starts at 16.74/hr.
> 
> ...


To be honest i dont know what CJ does for the city, i was thinking about what most of our city employees do. 

But yeah, ill take 10.64 an hour with our cost of living and taxes over 16 in the north east. 

Wasnt looking for a fight, just thought 60k was crazy for city employee doing labor.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

You are young enough that you have time to do anything you want. You just need to do it. If I could go back and tell my young self anyrhing, that would be it. Also don't take that tenth shot of J&B amd ruin your 2 year stretch of not throwing up. :^ )

It took me 20 years to buy a pair of Oxys, and my truck was less than yours and works it's butt off every day. I make substantially more than 10 bucks an hour and it hurts to make my payments.

Just do it. Sounds cliche' unless you are nearing 50 and didn't.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Jaws said:


> To be honest i dont know what CJ does for the city, i was thinking about what most of our city employees do.
> 
> But yeah, ill take 10.64 an hour with our cost of living and taxes over 16 in the north east.
> 
> Wasnt looking for a fight, just thought 60k was crazy for city employee doing labor.



No definitely don't think you're looking for a fight. I actually think I had salaries of higher end city workers, like teachers, police, dept heads, and made that statement. Their certainly are low paying dead end city jobs up here also


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Jaws said:


> To be honest i dont know what CJ does for the city, i was thinking about what most of our city employees do.
> 
> But yeah, ill take 10.64 an hour with our cost of living and taxes over 16 in the north east.
> 
> Wasnt looking for a fight, just thought 60k was crazy for city employee doing labor.


I ride a zero turn mower cutting right aways and sometime use a string trimmer. In the winter you pick up paper, and do odd jobs.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Sounds like that city job ain't gone get you anywhere but trapped. I started out as a laborer at 12 an hour and got to 14 within a few months. Go find a gig as a laborer and make your boss some money, and you'll be in good shape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I started roofing at 7 bucks an hour. Then I was on a crew and pulled nails for 7 bucks an hour at 24 years old. Now I have a business, debt and gray hair. You need to start somewhere.

I had a friend who always hung out at home and wondered why he didn't have a girl friend. The joke was girls don't come up out of the floor, you gotta go looking.

Skills and getting ahead doesn't come out of the woodwork for us normal guys. It takes lots of work, humbling yourself and just getting after it. There are lots of dues to pay if you want to get ahead.

You keep sounding like you aren't willing to pay those dues.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Cashiers at Home Depot make more than $10.60 an hour.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

aaron_a said:


> Sounds like that city job ain't gone get you anywhere but trapped. I started out as a laborer at 12 an hour and got to 14 within a few months. Go find a gig as a laborer and make your boss some money, and you'll be in good shape.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I know its a job until I can do better.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Cashiers at Home Depot make more than $10.60 an hour.


Maybe not in Montgomery.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

CJ21 said:


> Ya I know its a job until I can do better.


so get off your ass and go do better.:thumbsup:


----------



## BRShomerepair (Jun 28, 2015)

Sometimes you have to take a chance, step outside of your comfort zone, to get where you want to be. 


If you can't decide where you want to go, just picture where you want to be in five years. Nothing wrong with comfort and stability, but if you picture something else, you have to make it happen. 

As for not leaving a job until a truck has been paid off- personally I would have different priorities, I would get a different job in the field I want to be in, and still pay for the truck. Actually what I would do is get rid of a fancy truck that is beyond my means (been there done that). The longer you procrastinate the longer it will take you to get where you want to be.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Cashiers at Home Depot make more than $10.60 an hour.


Might make start off with $8.00


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> Might make start off with $8.00


I made $10 an hour 16 years ago pushing carts.

According to Glassdoor a part time cashier makes $7-$14 an hour. The average is about $9, so you could make more being a cashier at Home Depot.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I made $10 an hour 16 years ago pushing carts.
> 
> According to Glassdoor a part time cashier makes $7-$14 an hour. The average is about $9, so you could make more being a cashier at Home Depot.


...and be in the industry. Talking with bonefide contractors EVERY DAMNED DAY.

I know, I've poached HD before!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ohteah (Apr 3, 2013)

Win or lose you'll never know , if you don't get in the game !!!! 

That's what my old man would've said to me.

I cleaned banks 6 to 2 at night's and labored 7 to 3:30 for a couple years just to pay rent on a chitty one bedroom apt and eat ham steak every night . 

In summation sack up and get a job, there is like the least barriers or qualifications ever to get an entry level construction job.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> I started roofing at 7 bucks an hour. Then I was on a crew and pulled nails for 7 bucks an hour at 24 years old. Now I have a business, debt and gray hair. You need to start somewhere.


Man, when you see it in print that really sounds awful.

What have I done?


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh also, this reminded me of my favorite scene from one of my favorite movies.

Stick with the state, CJ. That's where the healthcare and cushy pension is at!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> Man, when you see it in print that really sounds awful.
> 
> What have I done?


I about fell out of my truck. That's funny. :^ )


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

When I started in this business I had nothing, I'm proud to say I still have most of it left!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> When I started in this business I had nothing, I'm proud to say I still have most of it left!


groan


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

The key to working construction is finding the average wage and gearing your lifestyle to it. You will have times where your killing it, work is stacked up and its all profitable, and you will have times where you will feel like your working a dead end job to just pay the bills. When money is good, stash a bunch away, don't spend every dime like the income is going to keep coming in the door every day.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

You can lookup the salary of any NYS employee:

http://seethroughny.net/

Average salary for a School district superintendent in the metro NYC region (Long Island, Westchester) is probably over 250k. Syosset Schools pays their superintendent over 500k.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Carpentry is not dead ....there is still wood available and Home Depot sells hammers.

We have a critical shortage of technical knowledge and trained people ....which means opportunities abound .

No trade is dead , and no ones remodel is ever going to be made in China .

This is America.... (insert image of flag , national anthem playing softly) ....you can still be about whatever you have the nerve to attempt , the patience to learn , and heart to put in to it.

Get out there, kill something , and bring it home .


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Will stick with the city for now, but my goal is still to find a construction job.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I mean, ok, but don't bump this thread every year making sure construction still isn't dead.

Construction has been alive and well for some 10,000 years that we have records of. I wouldn't worry about it collapsing on your watch. 
It's here when you're ready for it.


----------



## bobeckbuilt (Oct 19, 2015)

Best thing to do is to start calling local companies in your area and just ask them if they are hiring at all. Get yourself a resume made up and go to town. You can do it if you put your mind to it.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I had a good resume, that got me a few construction job interviews, but I lost it because my old computer went out! I will have to write a new resume.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Best way to get on a crew in my experience is to pull construction permits for the area, get out the door at 6- 630 with work boots, tools and a lunch box and hit the projects and ask for a job. Be honest about your lack of experience and your desire to learn. I have told more than one person to pay what they think im worth after a few days.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry but resumes don't mean much to me. I don't care if you have extensive experience working as a sales attendant at blockbuster. I'll know all I need to know about you in less than 4 hours your first day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Resume ? That's funny.

What most guys need is a tool belt, a tape measure , work boots , a haircut and not to reek of alcohol for starters.

Also, pics of something you 've done can go along way.

If you don't have a lot of experience, that's OK. First, be very honest about it, and compensate by being on time , moving fast, paying attention and making yourself useful.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It was quite obvious I was being tested the first day of hire. I loved it actually. After a while you knew exactly what the boss was looking for.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Best way to get on a crew in my experience is to pull construction permits for the area, get out the door at 6- 630 with work boots, tools and a lunch box and hit the projects and ask for a job. Be honest about your lack of experience and your desire to learn. I have told more than one person to pay what they think im worth after a few days.


Guys used to just come by the job site looking for work.

It wouldn't take long to see what skills they had.

Used to be the only way to get a job unless you knew someone.

No resumes, no ads in the paper, a lot of word of mouth also.


----------



## bobeckbuilt (Oct 19, 2015)

I agree, a resume doesn't mean much, but it can get you in the door to prove yourself. Sometimes thats all you need I think. Pictures are key too, but also this day in age someone could come on here and pull some pictures. Also I don't even think it takes four hours of working with someone to see what they've got. Maybe an hour ha.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am thinking about building me a 12x20 garage and take pictures of that. Also whats up with contractors not taking out taxes on you.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CJ21 said:


> I am thinking about building me a 12x20 garage and take pictures of that. Also whats up with contractors not taking out taxes on you.


Illegal, under the table hacks & scabs....

Unless you are a legitimate sub...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> I am thinking about building me a 12x20 garage and take pictures of that. Also whats up with contractors not taking out taxes on you.


Trying to avoid payroll tax. Only one contractor i worked for in residential took out taxes, i got a 1099. Its really not much either, just cheap or dont think they can pass it on to the consumer I guess. 

It would help if the government would actually go after people for it....


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 26, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> It was quite obvious I was being tested the first day of hire. I loved it actually. After a while you knew exactly what the boss was looking for.


 Me too. The first month I worked at my present job, I had to have a forman with me for everything, (didnt realize it until the foreman told me months later). 
Now,I understand why. I somehow became a foreman and the new help he hires are borderline retarted.(I get to test themout). I had one guy tell me that I wasa pussy because I only usea 25' tape, and he u
had a 35' tape cause he "is a leadcarpenter and he does layout". I cant remember the last time I raiseda 35' wall in residential construction.

IMHO, construction isnt dead, therewill always be "illegal persons" to swing hammers, but the age of the true "Craftsman" are coming to an end.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Its a bad trend around here of not paying taxes.


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

*http://montgomery.craigslist.org/lab/5253933248.html*
Do this weekend and evenings, make some extra money and get little hands on experience.

*[http://montgomery.craigslist.org/lab/5277360352.html/B]
You may not have the skill set they want, but offer to start out at a lower $ as a helper. Your gaining skills

https://montgomery.craigslist.org/trd/5280951558.html
Its piece work, but they say they will train you how to do it. You could gain a lot of experience in this.


Its part time, but you may be able to work it into your schedule, or work something into its schedule.

None of these jobs may work out or are what you are looking for, but its a start.

Sell your nice truck and buy a work truck. Something that you wouldn't worry about putting couple extra dings in.

https://tuscaloosa.craigslist.org/cto/5237537081.html Put a flat bed on, some tool boxes, and your ready to go.

https://tuscaloosa.craigslist.org/cto/5246659675.html. Not big but its a start.

https://tuscaloosa.craigslist.org/ctd/5278356389.html

https://tuscaloosa.craigslist.org/cto/5245791752.html

https://tuscaloosa.craigslist.org/cto/5235300208.html. I want this one:clap:

https://shoals.craigslist.org/cto/5240589693.html. Just please put some normal tires on.

https://tuscaloosa.craigslist.org/cto/5245728606.html Fit a lot of tools in this

https://huntsville.craigslist.org/cto/5261062369.html


Start doing side work. Small jobs here and there. Small jobs may lead to bigger jobs. Your gaining experience and a little extra money. Do some habitat for humanity jobs, let the word out that you are looking for a company to work for. Most of the people there have little to no experience, but the ones leading the jobs usually do. They may know someone. Your making contacts and gaining experience.


If you got rid of your truck expense, how much can you live on a month? That's the bare minimum you can work for.*


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

He's working for peanuts now. Wage isn't the problem. Motivation is. We all suffer from it ocassionally. 

I'm suffering now, cold bedroom, dark outside, don't wanna go anywhere, but I will. Gotta eat.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

CJ21 said:


> I am thinking about building me a 12x20 garage and take pictures of that. Also whats up with contractors not taking out taxes on you.


I'll be honest with you CJ.

I've been watching your posts for years now, and I don't think you will ever get into construction. You don't seem to want it.

It seems like you want to get into the industry on YOUR terms. But in reality, that's not how it works. 

If you want to get in, there are plenty of opportunities. You just have to do it.

At $10-$11/hr which is your current income you are crazy to stay there. You can't really do worse. It's not like you have tons of obligations right?


Sell your truck, quit your job (or take a sick day) and find a labor job. somewhere. Bust your ass and move up the ladder.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

There's certainly no way you could make LESS than $10.60 in the trades around here. ****, we pay the cleanup and supply run guys more than that, and they don't know which end of the hammer to hit the nails with half the time.


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

13K loan for a boy toy. 

There's your problem


----------



## BRShomerepair (Jun 28, 2015)

yeah, an entry level construction job will pay at least what you are getting now, probably a bit more. But right now for you it is the experience that matters more.

As you gain experience, you will (should) make more money as you can do more.

Once you reach a journeyman level of experience as a carpenter, you can work as a lead guy or open your own little business.

Long story short you can develop some skills, or build upon skills you have already, and change your income level big time.


But the longer you wait the longer it will take to get there. 

I'd sell that truck, buy a work truck and ensure you have a decent tool collection, a basic one- pouch with hand tools, level, skilsaw, and drill/driver. If/When you get an entry level job, show up with some tools. Easy way to empress your new boss and be given more responsibilities.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

*Is Construction Dead?*

I don't know what the hell you're so scared of. Don't you live with your parents right now? How much risk can you have? It's almost like you just want to look like a carpenter instead of actually being one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

